# New Box !!



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

Amazon brought a new box - Jac is pleased


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Yay! New box! Always goes down well. Jac looks well pleased.


----------



## Silverdoof (Jan 23, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> Yay! New box! Always goes down well. Jac looks well pleased.


Dear love him hug soft cat he loves his boxes


----------



## KinoaKiki (Jul 14, 2020)

so cute


----------

